# LMFAO T-Shirt!



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 6, 2009)

Im linking it because it is NSFW!!!!




*NSFW*

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7463/screenshot188uf1.jpg


----------



## maniclion (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd wear it to church.....


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I'd wear it to church.....



I walk around all the time like that, but I don't have any fancy shirt, it's all natural. I really don't see what's wrong with that. 

I'd wear it to work!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2009)

a girl could wear it to meet her boyfriends parents.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2009)

where to buy?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah, that's about right!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)




----------

